# Engine needs a clean, any recommendations?



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

Hi guys, I have seen people clean their engine bay here and thought I'll post some of my newly purchased car to get any tips.

Personally, I have never cleaned any part of the engine bay area at all. So any tips would be great

I would also appreciate if any could point out any part of the engine bay area that looks like it needs attention or maybe even problematic looking (I can see some rustiness in the SERPENTINE BELT area) does that look ok to you?

Thank you

Pics:































































here's a blown up pic close up


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

+


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrites Citrus Wash mixed at 4-1 and a detailing brush will sort the oil and muck out


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

bigmc said:


> +


Plus rubber & vinyl care.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

I used chemical guys orange degreaser on a bay that was 5 years worth of dirt and a scrubbing brush.... Worked well then protected it with 303 aerospace


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maxolen Engine Cleaner works a treat, then dress with some 303 Aerospace :thumb:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am with the Auto glym machine clean but go careful with a pressure washer under the bonnet. To avoid water ingress of any sort and espcially in inexperienced hands, apply machine cleaner, allow it to dwell on cool engine bay, agitate with brush then use a hose to rinse down. Towel dry what you can get too then apply a dressing as have been suggested.

May sound odd but Megs endurance tyre gel buffed off leaves a great finish... Hope it has woirked but here is a freelander bay I did a quick clean of last week using this method. B4 & After.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

So far, Meg's APC and a detailing brush works well for me. Don't let it dry without rinsing though, leaves some white marks. Rinse off well, dry then some 303 aerospace protectant.


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

Best thing about newer cars is most of the engine bay has some sort of cover over it, usually easier to remove/unclip/unscrew and clean away from the engine bay, just have a magnetic pickup tool handy when (not if) you drop a screw  

Warm the engine for a minute or two to make it easier to de-grease. 

If your pressure washing, it's a good idea to wrap a bit of cling film around electrical parts like the distributor cap and the battery and use the washer on a low setting, for super safety you can un-hook the battery - just in case.

Gunk is my cleaner of choice but i guess they're all pretty similar.

Good luck and post ya pics up to show off when you're done. :thumb:

p.s. +1 for the tyre gel, use that myself sometimes.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree with most of the above but deffo would spray WD40 before hand :thumb:


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

thank you very much for the advises guys, really appreciate and I am gonna get some of those kit recommended above to have a clean.
Don't suppose any of you seen the rustiness area in the last pic? any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I like to use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD on engines - its a great cleaner.
I have now done many engines and not covered anything up.
I use a fine spray hose (not pressure) and do no hold it on certain areas from a long time, I prefer to keep the hose moving.


----------

